# Wade Steffey



## hardheadjarhead (Jul 24, 2007)

This is late in being posted, but I was away from M.T. for some time.  Forgive me for posting it now.

On January 18th, Purdue freshman Wade Steffey turned up missing.  A search was initiated, and he was nowhere to be found.  Some here may be familiar with the story, as it made the national news.

Wade was one of my black belts.  He started training with me at age eight.  His mother started training at my school as well, and she earned her black belt as well...and eventually taught classes for me.

A number of my school's black belts...friends of Wade's and his mother...helped in the searches for him.

Nine weeks after his disappearance Wade's body was found in an unlocked utility room that Purdue staff hadn't adequately searched.  He'd wandered in there on the night of his disappearance looking to gain access to a dorm to which he had no key.  The area contained dangerously high voltage electrical equipment--but was not marked so.  Apparently while looking for a light switch Wade touched a live wire and was killed instantly.

We buried him seventy years too early, and nine weeks too late.

His parents honored me by allowing me to be a pall bearer at his funeral.

Requiscat in Pace.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 24, 2007)

It is a great sadness when such accidents occur.  Young or old, when someones life is curtailed, the sense of loss is palpable :rei:.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2007)

My condolences to all involved.  :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 25, 2007)

tears and prayers
RIP

Brian King


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 25, 2007)

My deepest condolences.:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 25, 2007)

:asian:


----------

